# An offer to new pen turners



## terry q (Feb 14, 2017)

New pen turners I would like to make you an offer.  If you are willing to cover shipping charges I will send you a medium flat rate box of 154 blanks.  I have 5 boxes ready to ship.  Respond to this post.  I will contact you.


----------



## g8trbone (Feb 15, 2017)

Can't believe I would be he first one to reply, but I am definitely interested. I don't think I could ever use enough blanks. Especially, just getting started like I am!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## brucer16 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Terry, I'm very interested in a box. I'm still working on setting up my shop - haven't turned anything yet.  I'm very anxious to start turning some pens!


----------



## JodyS (Feb 15, 2017)

That's a fantastic offer.  I would love a box.

Jody


----------



## keithncsu (Feb 15, 2017)

What are you considering as a new turner? I'd be interested but don't want to take advantage!


----------



## madwood (Feb 15, 2017)

I would like a box for my son who is just getting started in pens. He ordered a ton of kits and is using up all my blanks!
Thanks, John


----------



## Califo (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd take some. I moved recently and lost all my stock. Thanks


----------



## ddollevoet (Feb 15, 2017)

I've been turning for less than a year.  If there is still a box available, I'd happily pay the shipping charges.


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Feb 15, 2017)

I am a new pen turner. My lathe is being delivered tomorrow ( Thursday) and I could really use some blanks.


----------



## terry q (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok folks that is 8 responses.  I will stop here.  Pretty sure I can come up with 3 more boxes so no one gets left out.  

I will do this again when I get another stockpile.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Feb 15, 2017)

That's a lot of blanks!


----------



## MrFrost (Feb 15, 2017)

If anyone above changes their mind, I'd love to get in on this, or wait until next time!  Thanks!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for your generosity, Terry. It's always great to see our experienced members step up to help out our new turners. I well remember what it was like trying to scrounge up pen blanks when I was first getting started.

Edgar


----------



## keithncsu (Feb 15, 2017)

MrFrost said:


> If anyone above changes their mind, I'd love to get in on this, or wait until next time!  Thanks!



I'd be willing to send you some of what I get. We can work out the amount and postage once I get them.


----------



## Hiramwoodworks (Feb 16, 2017)

I have made about 10-15 pens and after joining this forum I am hooked even more.  I would be more than happy to cover shipping for such an amazing gesture. How can I get this? I have DM'd you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Hiramwoodworks (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry responded before the page loaded on my phone. I thought there was less replies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MrFrost (Feb 16, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> MrFrost said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone above changes their mind, I'd love to get in on this, or wait until next time!  Thanks!
> ...



Shoot me a number and a PayPal and you got it!  But, if you decide to keep them, that's ok too!


----------



## newgenesis (Feb 16, 2017)

Very interested if you still have some available.


----------



## aggie182 (Feb 16, 2017)

Great offer.  Wish I would have seen the thread!  Hopefully I can get in next time.  I started last month.


----------



## g8trbone (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow! Thank you Terry! This is going to keep me very busy!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## terry q (Feb 19, 2017)

g8trbone said:


> Wow! Thank you Terry! This is going to keep me very busy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app




You are very welcome.


----------



## newgenesis (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow!! Thanks Terry love the variety and quality.  Now, which should I turn first ....


----------



## Bob Kardell (Feb 24, 2017)

Very generous of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Aussie (Feb 27, 2017)

This is when it sucks to be overseas......


----------



## MrFrost (Mar 3, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> MrFrost said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone above changes their mind, I'd love to get in on this, or wait until next time!  Thanks!
> ...



Keith, got the box today, and WOW!  Thank you for passing along the blanks that you did, I will THOROUGHLY enjoy turning these beautiful blanks!


----------



## Yablonsky (Mar 27, 2017)

Just got my lathe a week ago and have made half a dozen pens so far. Would love a starter pack and definitely willing to cover shipping if you're still able to send out a pack.

All these ideas in my head have to get out somehow....LOL

Ken


----------



## Snappytom (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Terry, I just got my first lathe. I've turned 6 or so pens. It's a blast! I don't need 100 blanks but, I would use them. Do you have any amount available? Thank you Tom


----------



## terry q (Apr 4, 2017)

None available right now.


----------



## Yablonsky (Apr 4, 2017)

Got these in yesterday...wow...a TON of pen blanks.

Thanks a TON!!!!!!

Ken


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello Terry! I am very interested in your post! If you would PM me, I would even be interested in just learning where to get good blanks. Any help would be appreciated! I hope you have an awesome day! 

To anyone else reading this, good afternoon!


----------



## MrBubblehead (Apr 4, 2017)

That's an awesome offer. I'm new to the forums but the community here is very warm and welcoming.


----------



## john beam (Apr 4, 2017)

do you still have the pen blanks


----------



## terry q (Apr 4, 2017)

Nothing available now.


----------

